# Snake humour



## pinefamily (Nov 30, 2017)

I was out in the bush looking for snakes last year. As I was walking I heard a tiny voice..'four plus five equals nine'. A little further on I heard another..'six plus seven equals thirteen'. On closer examination I discovered the culprits were snakes. Clearly, those snakes were adders!
I revisited the site a few months later, and heard another voice..'three times three equals nine', and then another, 'five times four equals twenty. I found the snakes again but there was even more of them. Obviously those adders have started to multiply!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 30, 2017)

That is so bad that it is good!


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 30, 2017)

Be careful next time, if they keep evolving they may bite you for money


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 30, 2017)

So droll but made me laugh a little


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 30, 2017)

They should describe a new species for these "multipliers". Don't let "He who shall not be named" see this thread.


----------



## mrnofear (Dec 11, 2017)

Love it lmao


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 7, 2018)

I wonder if the snake enjoys being scratched?





You see some funny things on Gumtree. I have seen multiple people advertise snakes that 'shred well' or is a 'good shredder'.


----------



## Buggster (Jan 7, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I wonder if the snake enjoys being scratched?
> View attachment 322686
> 
> You see some funny things on Gumtree. I have seen multiple people advertise snakes that 'shred well' or is a 'good shredder'.



What the heck is a snake scratcher?!?


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 7, 2018)

Buggster said:


> What the heck is a snake scratcher?!?


A hook i assume.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 7, 2018)

Good one yeah yeah


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 5, 2018)

A precious adorable little girl walks into a local pet shop and asks in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, "Excuthe me, mithter. Do you keep widdle wabbits?"

The shopkeeper's heart melts. He gets down on his knees so that he's eye level with her and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabbit, or a thoft and fuwwy bwack wabbit. Or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabbit over there?" 

The little girl in turn blushes, rocks on her heels and puts her hands on her knees. She leans forward and says in a tiny quiet voice, "I don't think my python weally gives a thit!"


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2018)

@Nero Egernia, your joke reminded me immediately of this old cartoon…


----------



## Harry89 (Feb 6, 2018)

No longer the season, but still funny:


----------



## Snapped (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## cris (Mar 14, 2018)

I was going to post a snake in my forskin but that is unjew


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 14, 2018)

Oops. I was thinking more along the lines of incorrect spelling. The other side of the joke just didn't register for me. Apologies if anyone finds the image inappropriate.


----------

